# Sharing videos Youtube style



## xy16644 (Jun 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a port that allows one to share videos on your FreeBSD server that has a Youtube type interface?

I'm wanting to share various videos with family and it would be great if there was a port that allowed them to go to a web page and simply click play to view the video!

Is there such a port that I can install that can do this?

Thank you


----------



## gkontos (Jun 10, 2012)

There is a port net/DarwinStreamingServer which works quite well for this.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for this! Pity it doesn't support more video formats.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 10, 2012)

Tried a few of them. The best one was www/subsonic. Unfortunately, very soon it will require registration to play videos. On the other hand, try and see if you like it.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sunsonic looks quite smart! I'll have a look into this. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 11, 2012)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Thanks for this! Pity it doesn't support more video formats.



What other video format are you looking for? 

You can use the above in combination with multimedia/ffmpeg to either stream or convert them.


----------

